# Green Eggs



## ziggiejones (Jun 22, 2012)

I have just gotten some BUFF ORPINGTONS and I was told they lay big brown eggs and mine are laying small green eggs can anyone tell me why.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe they're not true buff's but a mix breed? Just pondering here.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

It's possible they are an easter egger. I have one that lays green another that lays pink.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. I agree. You have been duped as to the breed of your chickens.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

get a pic up so we can see what breed they are.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Only ones I know that do green eggs are EE. Anybody?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My EE lay green and blue eggs in alot of shades. Post a pic so we can see your girls.


----------



## ziggiejones (Jun 22, 2012)

this is my girls


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I think they are Easter Eggers. Here is a pick of my EEs and also my buff Orpingtons.


----------



## ziggiejones (Jun 22, 2012)

That is what they look like so I guess they are EE's right now they have small eggs will they get any bigger as they get older they just started laying


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

They should start getting bigger as they mature. My EE that lays green eggs is laying larger ones now. It just takes some time.


----------



## ziggiejones (Jun 22, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your help I really did not know what was going on I am new at chicken raising I have helped my mom with hers but not much. I at least I know that I can come here and get help. THANK YOU FOR BEING HERE


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

The 'puffy' cheeks tend to be an EE trait. I live the green eggs


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> The 'puffy' cheeks tend to be an EE trait. I live the green eggs


Love........


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

The eggs will get bigger as they get older. We have an Ameraucana that lays green eggs - we love it. The rest of our girls lay brown eggs.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

ziggiejones said:


> this is my girls


they are lovely! I read that the egg color will be the color around the hen's ear. does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Treehouse said:


> they are lovely! I read that the egg color will be the color around the hen's ear. does anyone know if this is true?


It is not true of mine ...


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Isn't true of mine either


----------



## ziggiejones (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine have white above their ears and they lay green eggs so I would say no the color thing is not true.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I was always told that about the ears as well but my leghorn mix has blue green ear lobes but lays cream colored eggs


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I was always told that about the ears as well but my leghorn mix has blue green ear lobes but lays cream colored eggs


so there's not any evidence in these posts!
I wonder if it's just brown for red ears and white for white? anyway, I know not to expect anything. thanks for answering.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

We get blue, green, olive and brown eggs. The green and olive come from mixed breeds. RIRs and Arucanas.


----------

